# Arabic lessons/course in Rehab



## flower girl (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi everybody,
I'm currently looking for Arabic classes/teacher (female) in Rehab.
If anyone has any information, please let me know..
Thank you much, have a good day


----------



## SilverMagpie (Feb 28, 2010)

flower girl said:


> Hi everybody,
> I'm currently looking for Arabic classes/teacher (female) in Rehab.
> If anyone has any information, please let me know..
> Thank you much, have a good day


I personally don't know any female Arabic teacher but try visiting TOTA restaurant near the souq. They have a bulletin board and I'm pretty sure I saw some Arabic teaching ads there. You can also ask Della (the Australian woman owns the place) if she knows anybody. A lot of expats (English speaking) in Rehab goes there so she might have some info.


----------

